

MMJ site w/ traction seeks tech cofounder - 420list

420list seeks technical co-founder to take things to the next level.  After almost a year of doing my best as a non-technical founder, it is time to take things to the next level, which requires a technical cofounder.  Site receives over 12k monthly uniques and over 45k monthly pageviews.  Many changes needed in order to compete with WeedMaps (annual revenue over $6M) and disrupt the online MMJ space.<p>What do I bring to the table?  Industry knowledge (I cofounded a MMJ dispensary in Sacramento, CA), passion and whatever else I need to in order to make this happen.  There are currently ZERO legitimate MMJ startups in the Valley, and it is time to show the rest how it's done.  For more information, contact me at jon@420list.org, @jonhearty, or @420list
======
kirpekar
My work filter says:

Your request was denied because of its content categorization:
"Illegal/Questionable"

